# Country Comfort cc1000 series



## living country (Jan 27, 2014)

I recently obtained a country comfort model cc 100 Signature Series. The stove is in excellant working condition but I'm not fond of the mauve color or ducks! Does anyone know if there is a way to replace the outside? Also does anyone have an opinion on a blower for it, are they available, do they work well etc.
Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlikely, but you might be able to repaint the front with high temp stove paint with Forest Product's Stove Brite brand. It would require careful prep and masking, but may work.


----------

